# Keep more than one Smooth Knob-tail gecko in a tank +heating help



## Shadowfoxpika2 (May 12, 2011)

Hello there , I was wondering can you keep multiple Smooth Knob-tailed geckos together in a tank
I know not males and so such but I have a female and she is in a pretty big tank (well looks like she is its around 2 foot long) I was wondering can she have a lady friend too? If I bought another smooth knob tail would they get along all fine? I really want to get another little gecko they are so cute and so amazing to watch.
(and amazing my gecko is okay with being picked up she just sits there on my hand or walks slowly around it she doesnt jump or freak out she eats right out of my fingers! so cute <3)

Also because its winter its getting a tad to cold in my tank it drops to like 20 at night even with a night heat lamp on which worries me how can I keep the heat up? Its a glass 2 foot tank I have tried covering the top as much as I can to reduce heat loss. what else can I do?
I know I could use heat mat but they are worring to me I dont want to burn the table or anything
anyone who using them could ya give a few tips?

PS how fat should they be? mine doesnt look very big but eats all her crickets
and anyone need pictures I got a few of those too

thanks for reading 
~Pippa


----------



## Juz92 (May 12, 2011)

I'd reccomend getting a heat mat. Low wat ones won't burn your table (or shouldn't, anyway) and you can also run it off a thermostat. You can buy ReptaPet heat mats with built in thermostats in them for about $60 for a 5w. You can always lay something down beneath the heat mat to stop it lying directly on the table as well.

As for getting another gecko, I haven't heard of anything happening between two females... But I'm a newb to this, I get my pair of Levis in a few days hopefully 

- Justin


----------



## shellfisch (May 13, 2011)

Keeping one male to two females, may work out for you. Or two females. 
We keep a male and a female together all year round in a 2 1/2 foot glass tank. We were keeping another female in there as well, but were concerned that she was not getting her share of food, so we separated them. 
Just keep in mind that if you have a male and female together, you will likely end up with eggs. 
If you are worried about a heat mat burning the surface its sitting on, place a tile, or a thin piece of styrofoam under it? 
We use a heat mat directly on top of a wooden surface and have done for years with no problems 

They are cute little critters, enjoy them


----------



## mrs_davo (May 13, 2011)

I also house pairs of smooth nobbies together with no problems....
I use a Reptile One 2.5 watt heat mat ( cost about $30-$40 ) - and I put it under the sand ( with a hide over the top of it )
- and they love it....
It doesnt get too hot and does not require a thermostat...


----------



## LizardLady (May 13, 2011)

Hey Pippa! 

I have a pair of N. levis levis in an enclosure the same size, and they both seem to get on just fine. I have a heat mat (the only brand I trust) under the warm end 24/7 and a heat-globe over the warm end for 9hours (soon to be less!)...

They have two hides (one each) in the warm end, I mist the sand at the warm end every second night to hold their burrows, a piece of thick bark/wood (hide) along the back (so it's over both warm and cool ends)and they have the "laying box" with damp sand/vermiculite at the cool end. They both utilise every spare centimetre of their enclosure, but spend most of the time in the warm end...

They are (imo) the most interesting little geckos to watch - more so than my "walking Aboriginal paintings" (U. milii) - and you shouldn't have too many troubles housing either a trio (m/f/f) or pair in that size - as long as you're prepared for eggs!

Enjoy your little critters!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## dickyknee (May 13, 2011)

Just keep an eye on them , make sure both are getting food and one is not bullying the other ....
If their tails are nice and plump then they are generally in good condition.


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (May 13, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Keeping one male to two females, may work out for you. Or two females.
> We keep a male and a female together all year round in a 2 1/2 foot glass tank. We were keeping another female in there as well, but were concerned that she was not getting her share of food, so we separated them.
> Just keep in mind that if you have a male and female together, you will likely end up with eggs.
> If you are worried about a heat mat burning the surface its sitting on, place a tile, or a thin piece of styrofoam under it?
> ...


And yeah I dont want males for the whole eggs thing Im a bit to young to try breeding and I would hate for little ones to die and I dont know anyone with an incubator I could give them too

and cool so the heat mat just sits under the tank I have a 5 watt one and a 1 watt one those dont need thremostats?



Juz92 said:


> I'd reccomend getting a heat mat. Low wat ones won't burn your table (or shouldn't, anyway) and you can also run it off a thermostat. You can buy ReptaPet heat mats with built in thermostats in them for about $60 for a 5w. You can always lay something down beneath the heat mat to stop it lying directly on the table as well.
> 
> As for getting another gecko, I haven't heard of anything happening between two females... But I'm a newb to this, I get my pair of Levis in a few days hopefully
> 
> - Justin


 
Awesome, one question but the heat mats so do they touch the bottom of the tank as well? so the little rubber bits you get with them are enought height below them?

and awesome good luck with your new levis!



LizardLady said:


> Hey Pippa!
> 
> I have a pair of N. levis levis in an enclosure the same size, and they both seem to get on just fine. I have a heat mat (the only brand I trust) under the warm end 24/7 and a heat-globe over the warm end for 9hours (soon to be less!)...
> 
> ...



thanks this really helped so I need to hides for them then? that is easily done and yeah I will go with only ladys I dont want any eggs hahah

Thanks guys
does anyone have any pictures of there little ones? I would really like to judge her size she looks so small


----------



## shellfisch (May 14, 2011)

We don't use hides for ours anymore, as they seem to prefer to dig and bury themselves.
We don't use a thermostat on our heat mat, although I am not sure what wattage it is. Its quite large and is shared between two tubs.
There are some pics of ours in my album on here.


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (May 14, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> We don't use hides for ours anymore, as they seem to prefer to dig and bury themselves.
> We don't use a thermostat on our heat mat, although I am not sure what wattage it is. Its quite large and is shared between two tubs.
> There are some pics of ours in my album on here.


 
awesome thank you
just another question, with smooth tailed geckos how much are those orange ones? or are they a different type of gecko? can you keep different knob tails together or only of the same type?


----------



## shellfisch (May 14, 2011)

Shadowfoxpika2 said:


> with smooth tailed geckos how much are those orange ones? or are they a different type of gecko? can you keep different knob tails together or only of the same type?



If you are referring to photos in my album, they are all Smooth Knob Tails. 
Babies are generally darker at first, and lighten up, and the patterning comes out later as they grow. Some Knobbies are also lighter or darker, depending on the line they came from


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (May 17, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> If you are referring to photos in my album, they are all Smooth Knob Tails.
> Babies are generally darker at first, and lighten up, and the patterning comes out later as they grow. Some Knobbies are also lighter or darker, depending on the line they came from


 ahh okay so they go to that nice orange colour later? cools thanks I was like getting very confused haha


----------



## LizardLady (May 17, 2011)

Just to add to this, mine still like to use all their hides, but they spend most of their day in their burrows - depending on the weather patterns... Basically, if you supply them with hides, they will have them there if they want to use them.

You will LOVE the geckos, awesome little critters!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (May 18, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Just to add to this, mine still like to use all their hides, but they spend most of their day in their burrows - depending on the weather patterns... Basically, if you supply them with hides, they will have them there if they want to use them.
> 
> You will LOVE the geckos, awesome little critters!
> 
> ...


 yeah I topped up the sand in my little girls tank and she has been digging alot more its funny they are different coloured sand so you can see easily where she has been XD there feet leave such weird but amazing foot prints!


----------

